# Feeding for color



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

what are the best foods to feed my ps to get there best color?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

prolley shrimp


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Shrimp and color enchanciong pellets


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

krill...hands down..i feed my baby reds krill while growing them.and the red was intense..


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Nightcrawlers! every tiem my P's eat them they turn soooo! bright. Plus they are full of protien and they love them.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

shrimppp fo sure


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

krill and shrimp helps mine


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Nightcrawlers! every tiem my P's eat them they turn soooo! bright. Plus they are full of protien and they love them.


 What is nightcrawlers?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said Shrimp...







!


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

nightcrawlers = earth worms....


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

I feed my caribe shrimp and he's still colorless. No red at all on his belly. Just his fins.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

f2esh said:


> nightcrawlers = earth worms....


 thx


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nightcrawlers and shrimp would do the job


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

Heard those Hikari pellets are good...trouble is gettin them to eat it.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

MIXED DIET IS BEST....MY OLD RED BELLY THOUGH WAS JUST FED FEEDERS AND BEEFHEARTS AND HAD A DEEP DEEP COLOUR.....VERY NICE
I GUESS IT ALSO DEPENDS ON WATER QUALITY, AND THE FISH ITSELF


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree with vlahos, mix up their diets. Feeders, shrimp, krill etc. The more you mix up the diets the better will come through.


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

> QUOTE (pamonster @ Sep 18 2003, 05:06 AM)
> Nightcrawlers! every tiem my P's eat them they turn soooo! bright. Plus they are full of protien and they love them.
> 
> What is nightcrawlers?
> ...


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I've mixed up my Red Belly's diet (Feeders, Beefheart, Bloodworms, Variety, etc.), and well...Take a look:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

vary its diet, but shrimp is best for enhancing color IMO


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah definatly shrimp


----------



## carlo_tat2 (Sep 23, 2003)

MarcusK408 said:


> I feed my caribe shrimp and he's still colorless. No red at all on his belly. Just his fins.


 i think its also on thier genetics if they really have a good color


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I was asking myself this same question, and I think the answer is feeders







though not recommended, that all what lfs feed their P's and look at their colors when you buy them


----------



## carlo_tat2 (Sep 23, 2003)

kouma said:


> I was asking myself this same question, and I think the answer is feeders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 feeders can be safe also, just quirey them in a clean water for 24 hrs before u feed them, just to be safe always change the water of your feeders


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

yup... shrimp is the way to go!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I have two 4" black rhoms and I threw some shrimp in for them to each but they never touch it..... What should I do?

I always just end up fishing it out when it starts to turn orange in the water.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Is there a certain kind of shrimp that works best (with shell/minus shell), where can you get color enhancing pellets, and could you stuff the shrimp with them?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I have two 4" black rhoms and I threw some shrimp in for them to each but they never touch it..... What should I do?


I always just end up fishing it out when it starts to turn orange in the water. 
tie it to a string and let it float near the bottom and tug on it a little so the rhom will notice it


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

thePACK said:


> krill...hands down..i feed my baby reds krill while growing them.and the red was intense..


 I am with pack. Krill even makes my mature ps have nice red bellies.


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

pork liver! Don't ask me why but my reds were almost colorless until I started giving pork liver at every other feeding







, now the bellies are a bright red and they have tons of energy from all the protein and cholesteral. Now if I could only get them to eat in front of me


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

pork liver? i was thinking of chitlins at first but that wouldn't be too healthy. pigs are a dirty mammal because they eat dirty food. i wouldn't recommend that.

if jewish and muslims don't eat pork, why would piranas?


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

boxer said:


> pork liver? i was thinking of chitlins at first but that wouldn't be too healthy. pigs are a dirty mammal because they eat dirty food. i wouldn't recommend that.
> 
> if jewish and muslims don't eat pork, why would piranas?


 Swine is native to South America in the form of the peccary. You can't tell me if one of these native pigs falls into the water the fish refuse to eat it because pigs eat dirty things or it goes against the piranhas religion.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

add a liquid vitamin supplement to the water twice a week , if your fish arnt eating these things properly , works excellant wonders, they have a supplement called vita-fish ,2$ should last you (depending on size of tank)a few weeks! 2 drops for every gallon. and your fishes favorite food of course !


----------

